# Yep! I Forgot Food....



## kellygh (Oct 25, 2010)

For Pumpkin when packing to go away for 2 1/2 days! I always forget something, but most anything would have been better than P's food! Other than the grocery store & a feed-n-seed, there is nothing around; in addition, very few people carry GO! Natural grain- free. I ended up with a bag of Taste of The Wild from the feed & seed. No chance for the typical transition period, so let's hope P's system continues to tolerate the abrupt change as well as she has so far! Ugh!!! Smack... :-[


----------



## Keneomac (Oct 12, 2010)

Been there done that...

Supplement with ground beef and brown rice if you have to!


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

It's always something! Hope Pumpkin did okay on her trip. Did she handle the food switcheroo okay? I'm pretty lucky with Willie in that way. No stomach issues, and it seems like he can eat anything (except grass) without throwing up... 

Anyway, hope you all had fun! 8)


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

A good *plain* hamburger or hot dog for the dogs seems to do the trick when we go out and I forget their food.


----------



## Linescreamer (Sep 28, 2010)

That is one of Copper's favorite foods now. I wouldn't be concerned unless P has had prior issues. Copper's eating habits at times can be like a food critic's. A different restaurant every night. ;D


----------



## kellygh (Oct 25, 2010)

Well, Pumpkin did great! I am thankful she doesn't seem to have a sensitive stomach. We had zero issue switching to TOTW. In fact, now that I just got our latest 25lb Go! installment, P seems to really like TOTW. Maybe I'll go back and forth between the 2? She has been picky, no doubt! She seemed to really like all the foods we have tried--at least the first few times we fed it. Then, like clock work, P decides food just isn't that important : That's when the hamburger/hotdog helps! Weird redhead.


----------



## JillandDan (Sep 8, 2010)

Glad to hear Pumpkin didn't have any issues with the fast switch.


----------

